# Converting percentages into grams



## ARYANTO (11/2/19)

If you guys laugh at me, I will never chat to you, or like your recipes, or greet you at VAPECON 2019.
How on earth do I get 5% vanilla converted to grams so I can also join in the mixing frenzy?

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (11/2/19)

ARYANTO said:


> If you guys laugh at me, I will never chat to you, or like your recipes, or greet you at VAPECON 2019.
> How on earth do I get 5% vanilla converted to grams so I can also join in the mixing frenzy?



5% of what volume? In other words, how much juice do you want to make?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/2/19)

Adephi said:


> 5% of what volume? In other words, how much juice do you want to make?


ok , say 80 ml but the whole recipe with about 5 flavs is in % . I just want to weigh 4g of x, 6g of y etc.
OR I can drag the whole recipe over to Ejuice calculator and take it from there ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vilaishima (11/2/19)

ARYANTO said:


> ok , say 80 ml but the whole recipe with about 5 flavs is in % I don't want to break my head over a calculator I just want to weigh 4g of x, 6g of y etc.
> Am I DOF or .... ?
> say I want 80ml of this , where does the vg , pg , and nic feature *?
> Biscochitos*
> ...


Go here and enter everything you need:
http://e-liquid-recipes.com

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/2/19)

ARYANTO said:


> ok , say 80 ml but the whole recipe with about 5 flavs is in % I don't want to break my head over a calculator I just want to weigh 4g of x, 6g of y etc.
> Am I DOF or .... ?
> say I want 80ml of this , where does the vg , pg , and nic feature *?
> Biscochitos*
> ...


Or you can get an mobile app called LiqCalc on play store (for Android) it is easy to use and gives you the amounts to mix in ml and in g. Awesome app!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## waja09 (11/2/19)

Faheem777 said:


> I only got around to trying it at 3 weeks so I’m not sure if it would be ready before then. But it’s great at 3 and improves more with a longer steep. It’s very close to an actual snowball, although it could benefit from a tad bit more coconut. Not sure how close it’s to lungasm’s recipe as I haven’t yet tried.


Thanks bro... Mixed it up last week Thursday, will just give it a test this weekend and see ... Excited to try it out bud and thanks for the recipe!!! Will feedback to this thread once I have tasted it 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (12/2/19)

ARYANTO said:


> If you guys laugh at me, I will never chat to you, or like your recipes, or greet you at VAPECON 2019.
> How on earth do I get 5% vanilla converted to grams so I can also join in the mixing frenzy?


You can do as follows.

Take percentage and divide by 100.
Take the value and multiply by the ml you want to mix.
This will give you the ml you should use for the desired quantity of juice based on the percentage you want to add.
This of course is based on the assumption that 1ml of concentrate is 1g wich isn't always the case but for concentrates I assume the weight to be 1g per ml.
You can do the same for pg and vg just get the values of 1ml of pg and vg and multiply by that value to get the gram value.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vilaishima (12/2/19)

Christos said:


> You can do as follows.
> 
> Take percentage and divide by 100.
> Take the value and multiply by the ml you want to mix.
> ...


Pg is quite a bit heavier than 1g/ml.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (12/2/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Pg is quite a bit heavier than 1g/ml.


We know this. My statements above reflect that I assume 1mg is 1ml for concentrates but specify that for pg and vg the values should be multiplied to get the correct grams.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/19)

@Christos- your formula is understandable, I did fail std 6 maths but I'll manage this.
[x2 + y4] - the square root of 77 = ...fk knows, still does'nt make sense

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (12/2/19)

ARYANTO said:


> @Christos- your formula is understandable, I did fail std 6 maths but I'll manage this.
> [x2 + y4] - the square root of 77 = ...fk knows, still does'nt make sense


Best to use an app that does it for you then 
If you use all the flavours website I think they give you 3 recipes before you need to get a premium account. You can always put your concentrates and pg/vg in there and just make notes as it shows values in ml and grams and just start fresh next time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima (12/2/19)

Christos said:


> We know this. My statements above reflect that I assume 1mg is 1ml for concentrates but specify that for pg and vg the values should be multiplied to get the correct grams.


Agreed. Your post seems to have been updated after I replied

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (12/2/19)

Vilaishima said:


> Agreed. Your post seems to have been updated after I replied


Maybe you were just more awake after I replied 
There was 1 rogue sentence half baked at the end though that even a drunk or a priest or a drunk priest would not be able to decipher.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (12/2/19)

Christos said:


> Maybe you were just more awake after I replied
> There was 1 rogue sentence half baked at the end though that even a drunk or a priest or a drunk priest would not be able to decipher.



Yes, yes that is what I remember seeing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MakEC (27/2/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Or you can get an mobile app called LiqCalc on play store (for Android) it is easy to use and gives you the amounts to mix in ml and in g. Awesome app!


This was super helpful for a newbie. Thanks


Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/19)

Am making this thread to house some good posts that were made in the DIY Bakery recipe thread

Better that they live here in a separate thread than clutter the Bakery recipe thread

Once moved they will appear above this post
Thanks to @ARYANTO for the original question and to all the folks for the helpful replies

Reactions: Like 2


----------

